# Advice on potential career change into HVAC/Energy



## KeithM (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello all, I'm exploring a potential career change from my current field into the HVAC design/Energy analysis world and would appreciate any input from those of that already work in or have worked in this field. What type of job do you have? What kind of daily activities or "engineering" are you doing? Do you travel or are you always in an office? Honestly anything you want to share is much appreciated. My background is in rotating equipment/reliability and pumping systems and I do have my PE (Thermal Fluids) but before I invest a ton of time and effort into training or certification I'd like to get some real feedback from other engineers on their experiences. Thanks again in advance


----------

